# Anyone play urban reign on pc



## Gaurav265 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey,anyone play urban reign on pc by pcsx2.urban reign is nice fighting game for pS2 and i want to play it on my pc so anyone of you play it on pc by pcsx2 (PS2 ISO) then reply.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Pls reply anyone


----------

